# Eric Broser's PRRS Training



## d2r2ddd (May 2, 2013)

*Basic P/RR/S Training*

Power, Rep Range, Shock is a cyclical approach to lifting weights in which you utilize a unique training protocol every week (in 3-week cycles), with the goal of tapping into all of the body’s various growth mechanisms. Each of the three weeks is meant to bring about a specific physiological effect, so that your body cannot adapt to any one form of training, which would eventually result in stagnation. P/RR/S addresses muscle growth from a variety of angles, and allows significant progress to take place on a very consistent, and long-term, basis.

Week # 1 is *POWER* training, and it is meant to annihilate the highest threshold fast twitch muscle fibers, increase raw strength, and stimulate a greater amount of natural testosterone to course through your veins. Here is the outline for a basic POWER week, along with a sample workout for back:

Rep Goal: 4-6
Rest Between Sets: 3-5 minutes
Lifting Tempo: 4/0/X
Exercises: Mostly compound

1-Rack Deadlift: 4 x 4-6
2-Weighted WG Pull-ups: 3 x 4-6
3-Underhand Grip BB Bent Row: 3 x 4-6
4-CG Seated Cable Row: 3 x 4-6

Week # 2 is *REP RANGE* training, the goal of which is tear through all the intermediary muscle fibers that lie along the continuum from Type I to Type II, induce capillarization, and to stimulate growth producing metabolic adaptations within muscle cells. Here is the outline for a basic REP RANGE week, along with a sample workout for triceps:

Rep Goal: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20
Rest Between Sets: 2-3 minutes
Lifting Tempo: 2/1/2/1***
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable

***1-second hold at peak contraction for certain exercises (ex. Leg Extensions).

1-Smith CG Bench Press: 2 x 7-9
2-Lying Triceps Extension: 2 x 10-12
3-Rope Pushdown: 2 x 13-15
4-Dumbbell Kickback: 2 x 16-20

Week # 3 is *SHOCK* training, and a true test of your ability to withstand searing muscle pain! The burn and lactic acid that SHOCK workouts produce will help flood your system with natural GH, literally bathing your cells in one of the most powerful muscle producing, fat incinerating hormones known to science! Here is the outline for a basic SHOCK week, along with a sample workout for delts:

Rep Goal: 8-10 (dropset is 8-10, drop, 6-8)
Rest Between Sets: cardiovascular and mental recovery
Lifting Tempo: 1/0/1
Exercises: Compound, Isolation, Machine or Cable

1-Superset: Seated Side Lateral/Behind the Neck Press: 2 x 8-10 each
2-Superset: WG Cable Upright Row/Bent Lateral: 2 x 8-10 each
3-Dropset: Barbell Front Raise: 1 x 8-10, drop, 6-8

Once you have completed the 3-week P/RR/S cycle, return to the beginning and repeat, with the intention of training more intensely on the following cycle. I suggest you use the same exercises for three straight cycles, and try to lift heavier weight and/or increase your reps at each workout. After three full P/RR/S cycles either take a complete week off from the gym, or at least train at low intensity for one week to allow for repair and recovery of joints, muscles, and the CNS. Upon returning to P/RR/S, feel free to switch some or all of the exercises, and prepare to push even harder through the next three cycles.


----------

